# Giant TCR Alliance 0 info



## rdracer1 (May 26, 2005)

Hi,
I am currently looking to purchase a 2008 Giant Alliance 0 in the orange color. Does anyone have any reviews or experience with this bike/frameset? It looks like a nice bike but no one has really reviewed it on any sites that I have viewed. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

This isn't much help, but I did see one at my LBS the other day (in your color) when I was down there to actually check out the _O_CR Alliance 0. Both looked really nice, but with 2" of fresh snow outside there was no way to test ride either. Maybe in a month or two...


----------



## zem21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey have been looking at the same bike, but can't decide on TCR Alliance with Ultegra or full carbon TCR C2 wich has 105, both about same price. any ideas anyone?????


----------



## esolis8972 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have ridden the Advanced and C series, and I own an Alliance. I seem to think that the torsional rigidity lost by the C from the Advanced is brought back with the Alliance. The frame, however weighs 3 pounds for a medium vs under 2 for an Advanced. Road feedback is about the same...I have the seatpost almost maxed, so I suppose I get the full advantage from the carbon seatpost. The wheels that come with the bike are bricks, so if you want a fair comparison, put some decent wheels on the thing, and it will feel FAST!


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

I love mine!


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Which parts of the bike are carbon and which parts are aluminum?


----------

